# 06 GTO's.....



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Got in a Brazen Orange....

seats are NOT faster
door lock switch isn't that exciting
Brazen Orange is bad ass in person
Comes with smokers package..... you can order that for any year goat
pretty much an 05 just different colors
.... the smokers package is where you get the extra power outlet, besides that, I'm very pissed about the slow seats. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

slow seats still? geez godda love gm they  rule,ya the orange is cool godda see 1 decked out  might see 1 before ya know it  ,power sunroof ,tinted,rimmed auto-x grills,real"key word" ram air hood  magnacharger and slp and borla exaust i "use to own a silver gto"


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

hmmmmmm seats no faster?
my salesman quoted from a brochure that the 06 seats would be 30% faster
you forgot to mention the new taillights


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Got in a Brazen Orange....
> 
> seats are NOT faster
> door lock switch isn't that exciting
> ...



I think they are faster. Not allot, I'd say about 15% to 25%. But we have one that is in the showroom and after sitting in here for a week, they are definetely the same speed as the old ones.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I timed them..... (I know.... I'm bored), they are the same. And yes, I forgot the new *super bad ass* taillights! :cheers


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Got in a Brazen Orange....
> 
> seats are NOT faster
> door lock switch isn't that exciting
> ...


We gotta get you a digital camera Steve!!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I timed ours also(equally bored one day) and they were quicker. That is strange. I wonder if they all have the new motors in them. 


hmmmm....I did just try our new Brazen Orange and it is noticably slower than the other 06's I have. Looks like it is time to start taking brand new cars apart. WHOO HOO!!!!!

I also like the backlit steering wheel controls.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> We gotta get you a digital camera Steve!!


hes got one (MINE)


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> We gotta get you a digital camera Steve!!



why? I posted pics earlier of the same car w/ 18's.

Well same car in theory.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

wouldnt it be easier to just take out the power feature and have them slide up like every other seat?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

big_mike said:


> wouldnt it be easier to just take out the power feature and have them slide up like every other seat?


 :agree


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> wouldnt it be easier to just take out the power feature and have them slide up like every other seat?


 :agree + the fact it would free up some weight on the car.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

What 20 pounds these seats are not that heavy i'm sure SOMEBODY on this bored would weight them i HERD they weight other things for REASONS other then to prove a worthless point.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

1badgto said:


> What 20 pounds these seats are not that heavy i'm sure SOMEBODY on this bored would weight them i HERD they weight other things for REASONS other then to prove a worthless point.


Every 100 lbs. is a tenth..... to me it's worth it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

1badgto said:


> What 20 pounds these seats are not that heavy i'm sure SOMEBODY on this bored would weight them i HERD they weight other things for REASONS other then to prove a worthless point.


no seat is heavy when it has power. take yours out and see how much it weighs.


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

I can see a poll coming on...

What's your seat time? lock to lock.

Nevermind the quarter mile times, just tell me how long it takes to scoot your seat up!


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

Out of wild curiosity - how long does it take one to go "lock to lock" ?? ?? ??


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

dammit, a question I cant answer!


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

Hah, gotcha!

We'll have to think about seat power adders, like 24 volt conversion systems, twice the scoot in half the time. Wonder if it will void the factory warranty?

BTW, seat power adder does not mean filling up on beans the night before, we're talking strictly electrical, not chemical.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

ummm, with too much power it will be an ejector seat!!


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

Only with a sunroof.

Another post gone astray.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

naw, through the windshield.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

GTO dealer can you get those tail lights, and if so how much. I would love a set for my car.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't know why GM didn't have an over ride on the seats so that when folded foward they would glide on the tracks


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Got in a Brazen Orange....
> 
> seats are NOT faster
> door lock switch isn't that exciting
> ...


I knew it... I didnt understnad what the deal was with the new ones... I knew that a while ago. I wouldnt buy the 06. If i was going to buy a GTO and didnt have one id wait till everyone bought the 06 and buy the 05 for a great deal.


----------



## itsjoelr (Nov 23, 2005)

big_mike said:


> dammit, a question I cant answer!


You could have if you made the purchase the other day.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

would you guys say you would get an 06 over an 05 or vise versa? are there any engine updates (ie mas air sensor) for the 06's


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah I know. but there is more to my situation than money...


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Got in a Brazen Orange....
> 
> seats are NOT faster
> door lock switch isn't that exciting
> ...


OK - That's it - I'm Canceling my '06






JUST KIDDING


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

hey loubo, how quick is your cruiser?


----------



## vrb747 (Dec 25, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Got in a Brazen Orange....
> 
> seats are NOT faster
> door lock switch isn't that exciting
> ...


an 05 with MUCH better looking taillights. They look especially good on BLACK


----------



## arig (Dec 6, 2005)

Shakez05GTOChick said:


> I knew it... I didnt understnad what the deal was with the new ones... I knew that a while ago. I wouldnt buy the 06. If i was going to buy a GTO and didnt have one id wait till everyone bought the 06 and buy the 05 for a great deal.


 it only makes sense to buy an 05 if you are paying cash or are using your own financing. the 1.9, 2.9, 3.9% financing rates are with red tag but no rebate of $2k. and since the 06's are eligible under red tag event. you might as well get an 06. 

i was at the dealer today looking at a gto. i still love the car, it's just the trunk that is killing me. there is no room back there and its not like the seats fold down or anything. sorry ranting here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

go ahead, rant, express yourself.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

There really is no difference in the 05 and 06
If you want a great deal on a GTO get an 05 
I want a car thats not considered a year old before I get it in my driveway so I opted for an 06.....and I love the new tailights especially on black
My dealer called me today and said that 4 06 GTO's arrived today and that mine will be here tomorrow or Friday,now I need to clean out another space in the garage


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

congrats on the new purchase!


----------

